
Ada Gnat Ecosystem Community Survey - jayp1418
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSet9x3UNUFmfWt5v-8Jb7dW8BgKiJxyEMJ_TFm0G2UJKx5OmQ/viewform
======
webmobdev
Apart from being a mature and reliable language, how does Ada compare to Go
and Rust today? Or are they in different leagues all together?

------
m463
Using google docs for gnu related stuff might have very little intersection in
the venn diagram.

